# هل تريد زوجه من الله



## happy angel (20 فبراير 2009)

*منـذ سنوات طلبت من الرب زوجة
الـرب أجـاب ليس عندك زوجة لأنك لم تطلب
لم أطلب فقط زوجة و لكن شـرحت للرب الزوجة 
التى اريدها 
زوجة رقيقة ، محبة، مسامحة ، صبورة
كريمة ،مسالمة ، ذكية ، متفاهمة ، بشوشة
دافئـة ، ظريفة ، مجاملة، صادقة، رقيقة الاحساس ، رحيمة
ذكرت ايضا مواصفاتها البدنية التى احلم بها
و بعد فترة من إضافتى قائمـة الطلبات الخاصة
بالزوجة التى ارغبها
و أثنـاء صـلاتى سمعـت صوت ربى فى قلبـى يقول
يا بنـى أنـا لـن استطيـع أن ألبـى طلبـك
سألت لمـاذا يا ربـى
قـال لأنى الرب و الرب عـادل و الرب هو الحق
و كل ما يفعـلة يجب ان يكون 
صحيح و عادل 
أجبت ، ربى انا لا أفهم 
لمـاذا لا استطيـع ان أحصل على ما طلبتة؟
الـرب أجـاب
سـأشـرح لـك
ليس من العـدل أبـداً أن أحقق لك طلبـك
وهـو غيـر موجـود فى ذاتك
ليس من العـدل أبـداً أن امنحك شخص 
لدية كل الحب و أنت عـدوانى أحيـانـاً 
أو أمنحـك شخص كـريـم و أنت فى بعض الاحيان
قاسى ، 
أو أنسـان غفـور و أنت تخفى بعض من الثـأر داخلك
أو أنسـان حسـاس و أنت متبـلد المشاعر
ثـم قـال لى الرب 
من الأفضـل لى أن أعطيـك الانسـانة التى 
تستطيـع أن تنمـى كل هـذه الصفـات التى تطلبهـا
بـدلاً من أن تضيـع وقتك فى البحث عن من تمـلك فعلا 
هـذة الصفـات التى ترغبها
زوجتك ستكون عظم من عظمك 
و لحم من لحمك
ستـرى نفسك فيهـا
و أنتم معـاً ستصبحون واحداً
الـزواج كالمـدرسة
هى حياة ممتـدة من التعليـم 
تكون انت و شريكتك نوع من التوافق 
والمشاركة ليس فقط لإسعـاد بعضكما البعض
و لكن لتصبحوا بشر أفضل و تكونوا ثنائى
مترابط متماسك
أنا لن أعطيك الشـريكـة المثاليـة 
لأنك لست أيضـاً مثـالى
سـأعطيك الشريكة التى معها تستطيع أن تكبروا معا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا

يستحق احلي تقييم

شكرا ليكي هااابي​*


----------



## وليم تل (21 فبراير 2009)

حقا هابى انجل

قبل ان نطلب المثالية من الاخر علينا ان نوجدها اولا فى انفسنا

وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع ذو المغزى الاروع

ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا جدااا

شكرااااااااااااا

سلام المسح بقلبك


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع أكثر من رااااااااااائع
شكرا
صلاتك لىرجااااااااااااء*​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> يستحق احلي تقييم
> 
> شكرا ليكي هااابي​*


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا هابى انجل
> 
> قبل ان نطلب المثالية من الاخر علينا ان نوجدها اولا فى انفسنا
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا
> 
> سلام المسح بقلبك


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع أكثر من رااااااااااائع
> شكرا
> صلاتك لىرجااااااااااااء*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------

